# Orchard Grass?



## Cabecke2 (10 mo ago)

First post! I am hoping someone can help me identify this weed? Orchard Grass maybe?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's orchardgrass. There's no selective herbicide that I know of for cool season grass, so you'll need to either target spray with non-selective herbicide or physical remove to include roots.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am dealing with a large amount of it in my ditch, creeping into my backyard, I am planning to use glyphosate with a foaming tip so I have a good visual confirmation of which weeds have been dosed.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep, Orchard grass.

I used the two glove method last year on a patch. In spite of my efforts there was still a lot of collateral damage to the immediately adjacent lawn.

This year I'm going to try glyphosate with a foaming applicator.


----------



## Cabecke2 (10 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> Yep, Orchard grass.
> 
> I used the two glove method last year on a patch. In spite of my efforts there was still a lot of collateral damage to the immediately adjacent lawn.
> 
> This year I'm going to try glyphosate with a foaming applicator.


Are you referring to a 'Weed Wand'/'Weed Wiper'/'Weed Wick'?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nope, something that applies actual foam.

you can skip to around the 5 to 6 minute mark to see the actual application.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9jciTYmYVI


----------



## Cabecke2 (10 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I am dealing with a large amount of it in my ditch, creeping into my backyard, I am planning to use glyphosate with a foaming tip so I have a good visual confirmation of which weeds have been dosed.


Can you define "foaming tip"? Learning about precise ways to apply glypho.


----------



## Cabecke2 (10 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> Nope, something that applies actual foam.
> 
> you can skip to around the 5 to 6 minute mark to see the actual application.


Oh that is cool, I have never see one of these. I had just ordered a 'weed wand magic', but if that doesn't work well I might have to give this a try.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Cabecke2 said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > I am dealing with a large amount of it in my ditch, creeping into my backyard, I am planning to use glyphosate with a foaming tip so I have a good visual confirmation of which weeds have been dosed.
> ...


It is the long one in this kit. It mixes air in with the product. You typically need a foaming agent, I am curious to see if any of my surfactants will be able to produce the foaming effect.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6XF6XD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cabecke2 (10 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> Nope, something that applies actual foam.
> 
> you can skip to around the 5 to 6 minute mark to see the actual application.


I cancelled my 'Weed Wand' order and decided to go with one of these instead! I think it will be way more accurate. Thanks again for sharing.


----------

